# Obsessive Compulsive Disorder



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Certainly sounds like you have done your due diligence. How much exercise does he get and how old is he?


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

There was an episode on the Dog Whisper about this. I think they put the dog to "work" with a backpack or something. He said that the dog needed something to do to keep him busy.


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

He is ten months old. He gets a half hour of off leash run-like-the-wind time at a nearby fenced in Little League field. Rousing games of fetch several times a day. I also walk him about a mile on leash everyday during which time we practice our obedience commands. I serve him breakfast and dinner in one of those treat balls. Anything else I can do?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Have you been to obedience classes? Maybe he needs more structure, cut the offleash and do more leash walk, heel work? I know with my labbie, it's almost like excitement and off leash gets him more excited, not less. 

What do you do when he whines? Ignore or correct? Abby was a whiner baby puppy and I pretty much stopped it with the no command and a dirty look. But Abby lives to please.

Is Sparky crated during the day or night? 

10 months is pretty teenage, I think if you keep up what you are doing you will see results soon. Good luck


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks, I need all the luck I can get. He has been to classes and we practice everyday. I incorporate obedience work on our leash walks. I will give a trial of more leash work and less freedom.


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

As far as the whining and pacing go, the vet told me to ignore it as even negative attention is attention. She did say to try to distract him without him knowing the distraction was coming from me. I tried a high pitched noise maker, it stops him for a second, then he goes back to it. If I leave the room, he will stop pacing and follow me. Really perplexed by these issues. Love him to death though and will do whatever is needed to decrease his anxiety.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Can't find a picture of Sparky! Since I suspect he is not OCD, just really smart at getting his way, have him show you how to post some! Does he torture the Chi?


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

No he doesn't torture the chi. Charlie, my chi, is primarily on my hubbies lap. They sniff each other and kiss each other on a regular basis though. I can't really let the Charlie man and Sparky hang out though because of the size difference. Sparky weighs 60 pounds and Charlie weighs 3.6 pounds. Don't want to risk injury.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I watched a show on the discovery channel about this. I think it was the history of dogs or something like that. There was this one dog who always chased his tail for hours on end, and they said he was OCD. 

How much exercise is he getting? Does he get a lot of one on one time with you. He may be bored.


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

I am able to give him a lot on one on one time. He really is my sidekick!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

jake does the tail chasing thing, only he rolls around and makes weird cooing noises, and its not always his tail hes after, its his back legs or "YOU KNOW WHATS" (he'll be confused when he gets neutered) 

.............hes very weird, and i just YELL really loud, STOP!!!!...thats the only thing that has worked...i really have to yell at him, otherwise he starts it up again.

i wonder if this could be ocd....he is really obsessive about it if he gets the chance to get going...and seems to be in his own little world, unless i yell.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Your vet is on track with getting him into activity that requires him to think. Check around and find an obedience, rally, agility training facility, or tracking, flyball group to get him involved in. Try teaching him the names of his toys and then ask him to go get the one you ask for. Hide treats or toys around the house and teach him to search for them. There was a board member a while back that taught her dog to pull open the frig, pick up and bring her a bottle of water, then close the frig. 

He sounds very smart and is looking for ways to occupy his mind. Dogs like Sparky are the ones service dog training centers look for, they are driven and need something to do, and often are hard to have as house pets. Clicker training is a good tool for dogs like him.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

OOPPS! Just read the other thread where you don't have a camera! Sorry to bug you for pics!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Clicker training is a good tool for dogs like him.


 
this is true!! jake is hyperactive, and since ive started clicker training with him, he has learned so much. the clicker really requires them to actually use their head, because its not command or lure based, at first.


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Will look into clicker training. Can you recommend any clicker training books for beginners?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I didn't see your response about crating. Do you crate him? When he starts that behavior, can you crate him for a little to give him time to settle down?


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

I crate him at night without a problem. I occasionally crate him during the day, but he doesn't settle down.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Sparky's Sidekick said:


> Will look into clicker training. Can you recommend any clicker training books for beginners?


 
most of the time, the clicker comes with a little booklet to tell you how to do it, its pretty simple...otherwise, i got all my clicker training info on GRF, right here...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-training/22311-any-clicker-pros-here.html .....its a LONG thread, but ACC gave some great tips

try that. i KNOW there are a few people on here that know of some good clicker books, if thats really what youre after.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Sound like you are on the right track. You can use a treadmill to increase physical activity. You can think of what you are doing as what is physicaly and what is mental. You want to tire both. The mind and the body. Practing obediance but it is Teaching New commands or challanging what is learned that will work out the mind. So he can do a sit stay at the end of a leash get a long line and try going out of site or throw balls. Challenge him mentally when you are training. Turn your physical ball playing sessions into a mental challenge as well he has to sit when he brings the ball back. has to do a sit stay before you throw it can't chase untill you release him. You will find if you challange the mind and body you will have a more tired dog than if you only work one. Good luck


----------

